# Kindle PC Will Not Open



## dryflycaster (Oct 30, 2020)

About two days ago I was attempting to install a new book in my Kindle PC (On Windows 7).  Kindle was not running at the time.

I double clicked on the .mobi file ( I don't remember which one), which usually opens Kindle PC and installs the book in my library.  While Kindle PC was  starting a message/box appeared that a upgrade or new version was being installed.  I waited a sufficient amount of time but nothing happened, Kindle PC failed to open.  Now I can no longer open Kindle PC what-so-ever.

I have reinstalled Kindle PC and have also tried reverting to a previous version (only one showed under properties.

So..... I am at a loss as to how to proceed.  I thought about uninstalling it altogether but I was hesitant because I wasn't sure what would happen to my current book library hence I did not do a uninstall.

Can anyone offer me any assistance with this problem ?

Thank You !


----------



## dryflycaster (Oct 30, 2020)

OK, I've had a few views but no replies.  So lets try a little different angle.

What happens if I uninstall Kindle PC and then reinstall it ?

    Do I lose my library or does it remain intact in the new re-installation ?

    If lost, is it as simple as adding it again from my Amazon Account or am I going to have to reinstall each book some how ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't answer after you initially posted because I don't use kindle for PC or Windows so I don't know how it works.

I can say, pretty definitely, however, that if you uninstall it you will NOT loose your library. Your books are attached to your amazon account and your kindles -- whether eInk devices or apps on a phone, tablet, or PC -- may be registered TO the account to get access to them. You can even switch what account your device is registered to.

Such is my understanding, anyway.


----------



## dryflycaster (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you for the reply.  That is what I have been thinking, but not sure of, and as such have been leaning toward the uninstall.


----------



## MalcolmCarlson (Nov 18, 2020)

fegocaster said:


> OK, I've had a few views but no replies. So lets try a little different angle.
> 
> What happens if I uninstall Kindle PC and then reinstall it ?
> 
> ...


For some users there can be an error window pop up that says "Kindle has stopped working", 
or just can't install kindle for pc when you launch kindle for PC app. This error can be fixed 
by rebooting your computer and try deleting the kindle app for pc cache or kindle document
file and sync again.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I had some problem a year or so ago on the pc, uninstalled kindle for pc and reinstalled.  No problem with the library, just had  to reload whatever book I wanted,  They will always be in the cloud  as long as Amazon and Kindle is in business, supposedly.


----------

